# Wild Edibles During SHTF



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Any novice to this field knows that there are wild plants that are edible, but they tend to believe that those plants are far and few between, not frequently encountered in the wild. In actuality, edible, nutritious plants are all around us, even growing in our yards or beside the sidewalks we pass every day. A local botanist who specializes in edible plants estimated that over 250 species of edible plants grow within a mile radius of where I live in suburban Boston.

I started researching and collecting edible plants in 2011, and can personally attest that the botanist is probably right, because I find nutritious plants I know about everywhere I go, -now that I know what to look for. I could walk outside my yard now, and have enough for 4 people’s dinner from along the sidewalks within an hour. In this thread, I’d like to share with you how you can do the same.

The first thing to do is buy books and print internet articles about this subject specific to your geographical region. It's useful if they contain color photographs of edible plants in various stages of their growth. It’s also useful if the books are organized by habitat or season. I have 6 books on edible plants in my area, and about a 50 articles I’ve printed from the internet. Having more sources is good because some books may include plants others don’t.

When I get something new to read, I read through all of it. I mark the plants I already know about, then, if a book is arranged by season, I mark the terrain types with different colored sticky book markers for the ones I don’t recognize; if it’s arranged by terrain, I mark the plants by season. This is very important, because you don’t want to be looking for something that isn’t there when or where you’re looking for it.

I take long nature walks every week, even in winter. Since I know the season, and the terrain I will hike through, I review the unknown plants that are likely to be found there, and bring one of my books along to verify what I think I’ve found while hiking. If I’m pretty sure I’ve got a plant I didn’t know about before, I collect some to try eating at home, (The books tell you how to prepare and cook these plants.). In this way, I try to learn a new plant every week.

Finally, two notes of caution. First, always learn the poisonous plants in your area better than you learn the edible ones. This is especially true for mushrooms and berries. Second, start to learn to identify edible plants when you have enough food, not when you’re starving.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Very True. Having a reference libarary is the foundation. Practicing plant identification is second.. knowing your area is solid preparation.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes, there is much in God's kingdom that is edible, as attested by the fact humans have survived on wild edibles throughout history. However, there is a reason why mankind evolved from hunter gatherers to an agrarian/animal husbandry based society. That being, it is more efficient to raise your own in a controlled environment. So I choose to expend the vast majority of my effort on farming as opposed to what you do. They both can work, without a doubt. Look at the native Americans in the past. They knew the plant life better than anyone today yet they evolved into farmers too. Even today, their three sisters garden is a shining example of companion planting and growing large amounts of food, in a small area... all naturally.

When foraging for food, don't be afraid to think big... real big. The Basswood tree (American Linden) can grow over 100' tall & the leaves are edible. Not only edible but real tasty like a micro green. They grow over most of the eastern US. I planted two down in my bottom pasture a year or so ago. My son has a huge one in his front yard & had no idea what it was or that it was edible. They provide great food for bees too.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

******* said:


> ... it is more efficient to raise your own in a controlled environment. So I choose to expend the vast majority of my effort on farming as opposed to what you do. ...
> 
> When foraging for food, don't be afraid to think big... real big. The Basswood tree (American Linden) can grow over 100' tall & the leaves are edible. Not only edible but real tasty like a micro green. They grow over most of the eastern US. I planted two down in my bottom pasture a year or so ago. My son has a huge one in his front yard & had no idea what it was or that it was edible. They provide great food for bees too.


*******, you know from previous posts, that my wife an I are serious gardeners. I just think we should be prepared for anything, even the loss of our gardens. It can happen, -and then what ...?

Thanks for your tip on the American Linden. That had passed under my radar. I'll be trying the younger leaves next year.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

This is something that I would like to get infinitely better at. I started this year but got sidetracked quite a bit by other shiny new ideas but did try out a couple new ones. By the end of next year I'd like to be up to a solid two dozen wild edibles that I'm very familiar with.

Raise the limits.


----------

